# Stocking a 3 Gallon



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

So I'm going to end up with an extra 3 gallon cube (long story). I haven't decided whether I want to keep it or sell it yet. I am considering keeping it and setting it up with some fish. 

What are some species that would be happy in a 3 gallon cube? I am considering Endler's livebearers, but I know they breed like crazy and like to dart around a larger tank.

Maybe I could do 3 guppies? I know they like groups of 3 or more. Would that be too crowded?


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello, my vote is: 1 Female Betta OR 2 Female Guppies. Anything more = 5 gallon+
Have fun!


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

LittleStar said:


> Hello, my vote is: 1 Female Betta OR 2 Female Guppies. Anything more = 5 gallon+
> Have fun!


I'm curious about your recommendation of females? Personally if I had to choose I would go with males for both guppies or a betta in a 3g. Reasons being, if you're buying from a chain shop like petco or petsmart, most females you get will be already pregnant when bought. If you get males you avoid that risk. IME, female bettas are usually more active than males due to their much shorter fins so a long-finned male is a better choice for a small tank.


----------



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

What about non-fish species? African dwarf frogs, crayfish, etc.?


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

*Females*

No specific reason its just my vote. Females rock! :guitarist:
Although I could say female betta = shorter fins = easier to diagnose and care for fin issues.
But then I've never had a male betta so that wouldn't be very fair, just assumption.
Girls rock, now that's a fact!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

christinamac said:


> What about non-fish species? African dwarf frogs, crayfish, etc.?


ADF need to be in a minimum number of three, and they need a minimum tank size of 5 gallons (for three) . Maybe you could fit three in your tank, but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I was thinking Scarlet Bad is (Dario Dario). They only get to about 3/4 - 1" long but the tank still might be too small. I think if I had a 3 gallon I would either plant it heavily and do a shrimp tank or a betta.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> 2 Female Guppies.


If you buy female Guppies they will most likely be pregnant when you get them and can continue to become pregnant for up to 6 months after just 1 contact with a male.


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

I know that NickAu, but that's a chance I'd be willing to take! And I can say that with experience now, because I got a female molly last week and she turned out to be knocked up. While in QT, and under herbal meds too...omg. Three fry survived and I'm keeping them. Hopefully they are all girls but as long as the boy behaves, he can stay. Not with the girls though lol. Actually I do have the three female guppy setup in a 5 gallon in the kitchen and luckily they were all baron! They are going on two years old now. And what I didn't know...is that they eat their fry as a snack so...lol....in that small setup any fry wouldn't likely last very long if she did get guppies that are pregos. If they are really showing its easier to tell with guppies than with balloon Mollys, mine was ready to pop when I got her and I had no idea.

Trying to stay on topic here:

Okay true or false: Two male guppies will fight (usually). Two female guppies won't (usually).


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> crayfish,


That tank might be a tad small for cray fish, depends on the type

With cray fish forget about tank scaping just throw the wood n stuff in the cray will organize it the way it wants. 

My friend just gave up with his Blue Marron, He would plant the plants in the substrate put in decorations and the next morning it would all be piled up in the corner of the tank.


----------



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

NickAu said:


> That tank might be a tad small for cray fish, depends on the type
> 
> With cray fish forget about tank scaping just throw the wood n stuff in the cray will organize it the way it wants.
> 
> My friend just gave up with his Blue Marron, He would plant the plants in the substrate put in decorations and the next morning it would all be piled up in the corner of the tank.


My sister used to keep crayfish. I totally forgot how finicky they were about rearranging everything! It sounds like I'm pretty much limited to a Betta with a 3 gallon. Thanks for brainstorming with me.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I would suggest Dario Dario (Scarlet Badis) or one of the other Dario if you don't mind feeding live food. Mine eat White, Banana and Grindal worms. They are very difficult to get to take even frozen.

Dwarf Orange Crayfish (CPO) are great, too. They are plant safe, small and can live with shrimp for an invert tank. They are not disruptive in the least. I have CPO and Bloody Mary Shrimp with Harry. Very easy to keep. I would cycle the tank first, though. Same with the Dario.


----------



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I would suggest Dario Dario (Scarlet Badis) or one of the other Dario if you don't mind feeding live food. Mine eat White, Banana and Grindal worms. They are very difficult to get to take even frozen.
> 
> Dwarf Orange Crayfish (CPO) are great, too. They are plant safe, small and can live with shrimp for an invert tank. They are not disruptive in the least. I have CPO and Bloody Mary Shrimp with Harry. Very easy to keep. I would cycle the tank first, though. Same with the Dario.


Awww! The Dwarf Orange Crayfish are so cute! I like the Dario Dario too, but I don't want the hassle of feeding live food. I could probably only fit one dwarf orange crayfish right?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Three or four Dwarf Crays as long as you have some place for one to get when it molts and a dozen or so shrimp. You could always get some Thai Micro Crabs. I have them, too. They are nifty little guys.

I love my CPO. I get them from JDAquatics. Sometimes I think he sends double because they will molt while in the bag!!! The Thai Micro Crab I bought from www.msjinkzd.com. She and Jacob are the only place I will buy non-Betta species.


----------

